# Need info on hinge template



## DTPERK (Dec 12, 2010)

I recently purchased a HINGE BUTT TEMPLATE KIT (Porter Cable 59381). If any one is familiar w/this product I have a few questions. Are jamb gauges required to use this tool properly? And, The kit comes w/ a router template guide that seems to fit a porter cable style router plate. Is there a plate that can fit a Bosch laminate trimmer?


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

You do not have to use the jamb gauges with the jig for every operation. They do help to space your jig if you are routing mortises in an old jamb with the door stop installed & there is weather stripping involved.

This kit uses a 5/8" outside diameter template guide with a 1/2 diameter bit. Use this setup for square corner hinges & the 1/4" radius hinges (use a corner chisel or regular chisel to square up the corners for the square hinges. If you want to mortise for the 5/8" corner hinges the you need a 1-1/4" outside template guide with a larger bit.

Bosch does sell template guides to fit their routers.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to the router forum. Thank you for joining us, and remember to have fun, build well and above all be safe.


----------

